# Partage à domicile



## 28265 (8 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour
j'essaie d'activer le partage à domicile de mon Ipad 2 avec mon Imac.Mais cela ne marche pas?
J'ai activé 1) Dans préférences Itunes le partage de ma bibliothèque
                2) Sur mon Ipad l'identifiant de partage => le même que sur mon Imac
                3) Dans Musique sur l'Ipad en bas à droite j'ai AUTRE mais la   
                    bibliothèque partagée n'y est pas indiquée.

Pouvez vous m'aider ?

MERCI mille fois                  Philippe


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Décembre 2011)

Voilà ce qui est précisé sur le mode d'emploi page 92:


----------



## Azergoth (8 Décembre 2011)

J'allais justement lancer le même post que toi. Ça ne marche pas non plus chez moi... Pourtant ça a marché un peu hier soir, mais ça a bloqué et ça ne marche plus... J'ai déjà du mal à le (musique) faire afficher autre chose que le boutn "store" quand je démarre Musique (je n'ai pas encore de musique sur mon iPad)... Ça viendrait de la maj 5.0.1??

Parfois cette bibliothèque partagée s'affiche, mais impossible de m'y connecter :s


----------



## 28265 (8 Décembre 2011)

Hello! Je ne comprends pas bien!  Touchez plus ? je ne trouve pas

Merci   Philippe


----------



## Azergoth (8 Décembre 2011)

Tu parles de quoi?

À priori, en lisant ton premier post, et en lisant la réponse qui a été donnée et ce que j'avais fait, tu (/on) devrait être dans le bon, mais il y a visiblement un os quelque part. Mais je ne vois pas ou. Qu'une bonne âme vienne nous aider


----------



## lineakd (10 Décembre 2011)

@28265 & azergoth, êtes vous sur même réseau wifi à domicile?


----------



## Azergoth (10 Décembre 2011)

Oui, oui, mais via iCloud, ça ne devrait même pas devoir être le cas!


----------

